# Taking my first step towards help....



## Cee Paul

So through my job they offer us _anonymous_ counseling for drugs, alchohol, grieving, depression, marital, etc; and it's 6 free sessions of one hour each and after that you would have to pay. Well in about two weeks I begin my first marriage counseling session that I recently signed up for, but it will be without the wife in the beginning because right now she refuses to go and says that's it's ME who needs help. And that if she sees a better me come out of it then she will consider giving it a shot too.


----------



## that_girl

Good for you!


----------



## Cee Paul

that_girl said:


> Good for you!


I am gonna use my sessions for marriage counseling/anger management issues.


----------



## wiigirl

Seriously...good for you. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

